# Software Kommerziell Vertreiben



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

hallo zusammen,
Folgendes Beispiel ich habe eine fertige Software die ich verkaufen möchte dazu gibt es einen fertigen Software Lizenzvertrag . Jetzt meine Frage wenn ich zum Beispiel für meine Software fremde Bibiliotheken nutze wie iText um PDF Dateien zu erstellen was ist dabei zu beachten

Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen

Vielen Dank

Habe iText Version. 2.xxxx
die ist wohl noch lizenzfrei 

Aber wie sieht es aus mit einer H2 dB 
Ich kann aus Sicherheitsgründen meinen Code nicht offenlegen um die Lizenzen zu sparen


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt meine Frage wenn ich zum Beispiel für meine Software fremde Bibiliotheken nutze wie iText um PDF Dateien zu erstellen was ist dabei zu beachten


Die libs müssen unter einer Lizenz stehen, die das erlauben, und diese Lizenz musst du beachten.



Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Habe iText Version. 2.xxxx
> die ist wohl noch lizenzfrei


https://developers.itextpdf.com/question/versions-older-than-5



Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie sieht es aus mit einer H2 dB


H2 dürfte problemlos zu verwenden sein, solange du den Code nicht veränderst.


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Muss ich die verwendeten Libs in meiner Lizenz angeben ????

Ich hab auch nicht vor deren Code zu ändern (H2)

Das heißt ich kann iText Version 2.1.7 Promblem los kommerziell benutzen ohne Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen ???

Kann mir jemand mal die ganzen unterschiede der Lizenzen erklären GPL AGPL OpenSource usw ich steige durch diesen ganzen Kram nicht so recht durch

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thallius (23. Jan 2018)

Selbst wenn iText 2 nur unter GPL stehen würde, was der Hersteller selber ja dementiert, hat auch GPL seine Restriktionen was kommerzielle Nutzung angeht. Unter GPL stehende Software darf man in seinem kommerziellen Code nur dann einsetzen, wenn man den Code selber wieder öffentlich macht. Aber wer macht das schon?

Wenn du auf der absolut sicheren Seite sein willst, dann nutze nur Software die unter LGPL, OpenSource, BSD und anderen absolut Restriktionsfreien Lizenzen veröffentlicht wurden.

BTW:  wenn der Entwickler von iText nicht möchte, dass du die Version kommerziell nutzt, dann solltest du das auch respektieren. Egal ob es nun rechtlich durchsetzbar ist oder nicht. Für mich ist das ein faires verhalten unter Kollegen. Denn das du Geld damit verdienst und die davon nichts abbekomme, obwohl sie dir sehr viel Arbeit abgenommen haben, finde ich zumindest sehr unmoralisch.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Das verstehe ich ja und das soll auch so bleiben . Kann man es nicht alles vereinfachen und sagen das ist frei und jenes eben nicht . Durch das ganze hin und her steigt doch kein Mensch durch und läuft in Gefahr gegen Lizenzen zu verstoßen


----------



## Thallius (23. Jan 2018)

Wieso hin- und her? Die Lib wurde als GPL gestartet und als man dann gemerkt hat, dass immer mehr Leute diese nutzen um kommerziellen Produkte zu entwickeln, hat man sich entschieden dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Was ich auch ok finde.

Es bedarf schon eines ungeheueren Enthusiasmus eine Software zu entwickeln und dann kostenlos abzugeben und zuzusehen, wie sich dann andere damit eine goldene Nase verdienen...

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt ich kann iText Version 2.1.7 Promblem los kommerziell benutzen ohne Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen ???


Wo hast du aus deren expliziten Abraten ein "kommerziell benutzen ohne Schwierigkeiten" abgeleitet? 



Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand mal die ganzen unterschiede der Lizenzen erklären GPL AGPL OpenSource usw ich steige durch diesen ganzen Kram nicht so recht durch


Hier gibt es kurze Zusammenfassungen: https://choosealicense.com/licenses/



Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Kann man es nicht alles vereinfachen und sagen das ist frei und jenes eben nicht . Durch das ganze hin und her steigt doch kein Mensch durch und läuft in Gefahr gegen Lizenzen zu verstoßen


Könnte man genauso, wie du deine Software hier einfach veröffentlichen könntest anstatt sie zu verkaufen 
Und wenn man aufpasst läuft man dabei meist wenig Gefahr. Im Zweifelsfall sichert man sich halt beim Entwickler ab.



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> LGPL


Die ist allerdings auch nicht restriktionsfrei 


Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Selbst wenn iText 2 nur unter GPL stehen würde, was der Hersteller selber ja dementiert, hat auch GPL seine Restriktionen was kommerzielle Nutzung angeht. Unter GPL stehende Software darf man in seinem kommerziellen Code nur dann einsetzen, wenn man den Code selber wieder öffentlich macht. Aber wer macht das schon?


Wenn ichs richtig sehe, steht die bis Version 2 auch unter MPL, damit wäre sie durchaus auch in kommerziellen Projekten nutzbar. Abgesehen natürlich von deren Abraten...


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Danke dir mrbrown für deine Hilfe kann ich mich bei dir mit PN melden . Ich habe ganz normale Fragen gestellt weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe und habe nur von dir vernünftige Auskunft bekommen . Ich will keinen Entwickler um seinen Verdienst bringen deswegen dachte ich das ich hier Leute treffe die einem weiterhelfen . Stattdessen bekomme ich von einem Mitglied hier nur komische Antworten . Ich meine wozu ist den ein Forum da ???? Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Mühe Claus


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> kann ich mich bei dir mit PN melden


Ich bin kein Fan davon, stell deine Frage lieber hier ^^


----------



## Thallius (23. Jan 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du auf der absolut sicheren Seite sein willst, dann nutze nur Software die unter LGPL, OpenSource, BSD und anderen absolut Restriktionsfreien Lizenzen veröffentlicht wurden.



Was ist daran unverständlich? Nur weil es nicht die Antwort ist die du hören willst ist sie nicht hilfreich? So kann man es natürlich auch sehen....


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Ok gut dann halt so  . Was ist wenn ich jFreeChart benutze kann ich das ohne Probleme benutzen ich hab gelesen die 
Bibiliotheken müssen dann ausserhalb meiner Software liegen so das jeder andere sie verändern kann oder hab ich das falsch verstanden


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Was ist wenn ich jFreeChart benutze kann ich das ohne Probleme benutzen ich hab gelesen die
> Bibiliotheken müssen dann ausserhalb meiner Software liegen so das jeder andere sie verändern kann oder hab ich das falsch verstanden



Für jFreeChart trifft das im wesentlichen zu, ja. Für andere Bibliotheken sieht es aber anders aus.


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

schon klar das das für andere Bibliotheken wieder anders aussieht .  wenn ich sie aber trozdem einbinde muss 
ich meinen Quellcode offen legen oder zumindest  so das jeder benutzer meine Software verändern kann


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich sie aber trozdem einbinde muss
> ich meinen Quellcode offen legen oder zumindest so das jeder benutzer meine Software verändern kann


Für Bibs unter LGPL ja.


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

ok dann weiß ich erstmal bescheid danke dir für deine Hilfe 
wenn ich noch fragen habe melde ich mich


----------



## tommysenf (23. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich sie aber trozdem einbinde muss
> ich meinen Quellcode offen legen


Für die Nutzung von LGPL Bibliotheken musst du den Quelltext deiner Anwendung natürlich nicht offenlegen.


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Für die Nutzung von LGPL Bibliotheken musst du den Quelltext deiner Anwendung natürlich nicht offenlegen.


Den Teil hinter dem "oder" habe ich als "die eingebundene Bib verändern" interpretiert (nach wiederholten Lesen mag das durchaus eine Fehlinterpretation gewesen sein), ob man dafür den eigenen Code offen legen muss, hängt vom einbinden ab.


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Na die Bibliothek liegt in einem eigenen Ordner


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Na die Bibliothek liegt in einem eigenen Ordner


Das sollte reichen um LGPL zu genügen


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Also ich meine das *.jar file sorry ich drücke mich auch etwas Blö..... aus . Ich steige durch das ganze Lizenz Wirrwarr nicht durch


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Die gebe ich ja auch in der IDE an um sie zu importieren oder wäre das falsch


----------



## Bluedaishi (23. Jan 2018)

Den NetBeans legt ja einen Ordner der lib an wo die zb auch jFreeChart.jar enthalten ist


----------



## stg (24. Jan 2018)

Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Ich steige durch das ganze Lizenz Wirrwarr nicht durch



Dann ist es vermutlich angebracht anwaltlichen Rat einzuholen statt hier im Forum zu fragen. Und wenn das ein zu großer Kostenfaktor sein sollte, ist dein Projekt vermutlich so klein, dass sich eh keiner darum schert, ob da lizenztechnisch alles in Ordnung ist :-O


----------



## Bluedaishi (24. Jan 2018)

Ja schon klar man kann es darauf ankommen lassen. Aber was passiert wenn es doch größer wird als gedacht


----------



## JuKu (7. Feb 2018)

Ich glaube du solltest erstmal zwischen Nutzungs- & Bearbeitungsrechten unterscheiden.
Du nutzt die Library ja nur. Da deine Software aber nicht Open Source ist, dies eine GPL Lizenz aber verlangt, kannst du diese Library einfach nicht nutzen. Das ist dann einfach nicht erlaubt.
Deshalb musst du dir die Lizenz der Libraries immer zuerst anschauen, bevor du sie einbindest.


----------



## tommysenf (9. Feb 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Da deine Software aber nicht Open Source ist, dies eine GPL Lizenz aber verlangt, kannst du diese Library einfach nicht nutzen.


Es geht hierbei aber um LGPL


----------



## JuKu (11. Feb 2018)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Es geht hierbei aber um LGPL



Ich bin von der GPL ausgegangen, weil der Thread-Ersteller von der Library iText Version 2.x geredet hat und diese u.a. unter der GPL steht:
https://developers.itextpdf.com/question/versions-older-than-5

Später ging es noch um H2 DB, welche unter der MPL 2.0 und EPL 1.0 steht (Dual Licensen):
http://www.h2database.com/html/license.html

Mein Beispiel war deshalb rein abstrakt (allgemein) auf die GPL Lizenz bezogen.
Lediglich die JFreeCharts Library, die erst später in diesem Thread erwähnt wurde, steht unter der LGPL.
Wenn er einfach nur die JAR Datei dieser Library einbindet und diese nicht zu einer jar-with-all-dependencies JAR zusammen baut, kann er die JFreeCharts Library auch kommerziell nutzen.
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Lesser_General_Public_License
Im Grunde genommen funktioniert es mit der LGPL Lizenz so, wie @Bluedaishi es beschrieben hat:


Bluedaishi hat gesagt.:


> Den NetBeans legt ja einen Ordner der lib an wo die zb auch jFreeChart.jar enthalten ist



Aber das gilt *nur für die LGPL*, nicht für die GPL!


----------



## mrBrown (11. Feb 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin von der GPL ausgegangen, weil der Thread-Ersteller von der Library iText Version 2.x geredet hat und diese u.a. unter der GPL steht:
> https://developers.itextpdf.com/question/versions-older-than-5


allerdings auch unter MPL, die vermutlich in diesem Fall relevanter ist


----------



## JuKu (11. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> allerdings auch unter MPL, die vermutlich in diesem Fall relevanter ist



Da hast du wohl recht!



> Bei der MPL ist nur entscheidend, dass die Quelldateien einzeln entweder unter der MPL stehen oder auch nicht. Dies ist eine sehr schwache Bedingung, da insbesondere einzelne Objekte immer auch eine andere Datei haben können. Bei der MPL kann der Code so stark in proprietärem integriert sein, dass dieser kaum noch davon zu trennen ist.


Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Public_License

Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Unterschiede für den Thread-Ersteller irrelevant sind, wenn er eh einen lib Ordner besitzt.


----------



## mrBrown (11. Feb 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Unterschiede für den Thread-Ersteller irrelevant sind, wenn er eh einen lib Ordner besitzt.


Ne, der Unterschied zwischen MPL und GPL ist doch grad da relevant


----------



## JuKu (12. Feb 2018)

@mrBrown Inwiefern? So wie ich es verstanden habe, hat er doch eh die Library in einer eigenen JAR Datei --> wäre mit beiden Varianten möglich.
Oder auf welchen Unterschied willst du hinaus?


----------



## mrBrown (12. Feb 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> @mrBrown Inwiefern? So wie ich es verstanden habe, hat er doch eh die Library in einer eigenen JAR Datei --> wäre mit beiden Varianten möglich.
> Oder auf welchen Unterschied willst du hinaus?


Nutzt er Libs, die unter GPL stehen, ist sein Code auch unter GPL und muss den entsprechenden Personen zugänglich gemacht werden.
Ob die Lib in in nem extra Ordner liegt oder nicht, ist egal, das wäre zB mit LGPL relevant


----------



## JuKu (14. Feb 2018)

Ja, aber ich dachte die Librarys stehen eh unter Dual License mit MPL 2.0?
Jetzt hast du mich gerade verwirrt.


----------



## mrBrown (14. Feb 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Unterschiede für den Thread-Ersteller irrelevant sind, wenn er eh einen lib Ordner besitzt.


Das war deine Ursprungsaussage.

Der Unterschied ist aber eben grad deshalb relevant, weil ohne das Dual-Licensing sinnlos wäre und nur dank des Unterschiedes der Lib-Ordner im Rahmen der Lizenz eine Möglichkeit ist.



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe, hat er doch eh die Library in einer eigenen JAR Datei --> wäre mit beiden Varianten möglich.


Das wäre eben nicht mit beiden möglich, sondern nur mit MPL.


----------



## JuKu (20. Feb 2018)

Da hast du vollkommen recht!
Mit beiden Varianten meinte ich allerdings nicht beide Lizenzen, sondern beide Libraries! 
War aber tatsächlich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------

